# GXP bottom bracket installation, what am I doing wrong?



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I picked up a SRAM Rival crankset with the appropriate GXP bottom bracket (English thread).

I measured my bottom bracket and it is 68mm so I installed the two spacers. When I installed the cranks and tighten them up, they wouldn't spin at all. I watched the SRAM install video on you tube which mentions a little tightness or drag but this wasn't even close.

What am I doing wrong?

The frame is a Masi Speciale Commuter. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Remove the spacers.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

You got the wrong instructions with your BB. SRAM dorked this one up. They say put the spacers in on one sheet for 68 mm then, leave them out on another. I got the same set of "great" instructions. 

So, as stated above, chuck the spacers.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I took the spacers off and it worked. Thanks for your help.


----------



## spearo45 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have the same scenario. My bike's BB shell measured 68mm. When I installed the BB without the spacers, there is a gap between the BB cup and the crank. When I put 2 spacers(one on each side), The crank wont even spin. I removed one and left one spacer on the drive side and the crank spin freely with no binding. My question is, should I put the 1 spacer on the drive side or non drive side?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

spearo45 said:


> I have the same scenario. My bike's BB shell measured 68mm. When I installed the BB without the spacers, there is a gap between the BB cup and the crank. When I put 2 spacers(one on each side), The crank wont even spin. I removed one and left one spacer on the drive side and the crank spin freely with no binding. My question is, should I put the 1 spacer on the drive side or non drive side?


Uh, no spacers needed.


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

spearo45 said:


> I have the same scenario. My bike's BB shell measured 68mm. When I installed the BB without the spacers, there is a gap between the BB cup and the crank. When I put 2 spacers(one on each side), The crank wont even spin. I removed one and left one spacer on the drive side and the crank spin freely with no binding. My question is, should I put the 1 spacer on the drive side or non drive side?


English bottom bracket is 68mm wide and Italian bottom bracket is 70mm wide. 

Use no Spacers for a SRAM double crank on a English or Italian Bottom Bracket 

SRAM uses the same spindle for both English and Italian, so when you have an Engilsh bottom bracket, you are supposed to have a 2mm gap between the drive side bearing and crank.

If you have an Italian Bottom bracket, you will have no gap between the drive side bearing and crank.

If you put a 2.5 mm spacer on the non-drive side, you will offset your chainline by 2.5mm and add lateral preload to the bearings which will cause them to wear out prematurely.

If you put a 2.5mm spacer on the drive side, you wonn't mess up the chainline, but you will add lateral preload to the bearings which will cause them to wear out prematurely


The spacers are for using a SRAM triple crank on a 68mm bottom bracket


----------



## spearo45 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks! I was thinking that if I put the spacer on the drive side, there will be more spindle/ bearing contact. Thanks again.


----------

